# Maltese: to have to ...



## nicholas1998

What verb is "to have to..."?

And could you also translate these:

1- "I have to see this movie!"

2- "He will have to give you his car to drive him to the city"

3- "you had to speak with her to get the number"

Thank you!!


----------



## fenakhay

You'd use the pseudo-verbs *ikoll-/kell-*.

I have to = Ikolli
They have to = Ikollhom

I had to = Kelli
They had to = Kellhom


----------



## nicholas1998

fenakhay said:


> You'd use the pseudo-verbs *ikoll-/kell-*.
> 
> I have to = Ikolli
> They have to = Ikollhom
> 
> I had to = Kelli
> They had to = Kellhom


Thank you, Do you know if there's a future tense of this "verb"? Like, could I say "Inti sa ikollek ...."?


----------



## fenakhay

Yeah. "Se jkollok"


----------



## nicholas1998

fenakhay said:


> Yeah. "Se jkollok"


Thank you again, is Ikoll/kell similar to Arabic too? 

Also, if it's not too much to ask, is there a difference in pronouncing "a" and "ie" in Maltese??


----------



## fenakhay

nicholas1998 said:


> is Ikoll/kell similar to Arabic too?


This is a pure Maltese innovation. Standard Arabic and dialects have their own ways of expressing it.

Ikoll- = Jkun + l-
Kell- = Kien + l-



nicholas1998 said:


> is there a difference in pronouncing "a" and "ie" in Maltese??


a is pronounced /a/ or /aː/ ( phonetically: [ɐ(ː)]/[ä(ː)] )
ie is pronounced /ɪː/


----------



## fenakhay

elroy said:


> What’s the etymology?


I just added the etymology before you replied.


----------



## nicholas1998

fenakhay said:


> I just added the etymology before you replied.


I want to thank you so much! I have been trying to figure this out forever, and only 1 day on this website and I get the answer, Than you!!

_<off-topic chat removed by moderator>_


----------

